# Retirement



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

We are visiting Cyprus from 5th September as we are looking to retire to Famagusta area, villages in mind are Sotira, Frenaros, Avgorou, Vrysoulles, Leopetri & Ayia Thekla. Would be really nice to meet up with expat(s) for a social distance chat/drink to discuss general day to day living, costs, healthcare etc. We are visiting properties during our stay and would love to meet up with anyone if you think you could assist us. Our names are Steve and Nikki and we are staying in Protaras and have a hire car so able to travel.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi guys,
Am retired, plenty of free time, have gone through most of the Cyprus processes with the help of fellow members of the expat forum, my wife and I would be glad to meet, Im from Yorkshire, the wifes Moldavian but speaks good english (is an English teacher) and we live in Livadia near Larnaka.

Cafe Nero in Oroklini (near the beach) is nice for a meet and has great aircon or if you have another suggestion great,

John


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi John,

Thank you for your response, Steve and I would love to meet up with you and your wife.

Would it be easier to email/Whatsapp, text?

How does Friday 11th sound, around 10.30am?

Is there car parking at Cafe Nero or nearby? We have a hire car for the 2 weeks while we are in Cyprus.

Looking forward to meeting up with you both.

Steve and Nikki


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Bunty67 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thank you for your response, Steve and I would love to meet up with you and your wife.
> 
> ...


Sorry to butt in but in your situation - which I hope to be soon - I would want to meet up as near to the start of the visit as possible to ensure that I could take benefit from the local advice as quickly as possible 

Jim


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Nikki,
11th is good, I will send you details via private message, please make sure you have private messages enabled in your control panel,
cheers

John


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi john
Thx for the reply
I can’t have access to the Private Message option yet
But please contact me on [email protected]
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Bunty67, living in the area we would have gladly had a meet up to answer questions you may have.
Unfortunately 4 weeks ago my wife had a bad tumble fracturing her femur at the hip and needed an emergency partial hip replacement. Although she is just about back on her feet and managing to walk short distances with the aid of a stick she is not up to visiting cafes/bars etc just at the moment.
If you have any questions post here and i will gladly try and answer them, what date do you return to the UK? If she improves enough before your return maybe we could then have a meetup?
If you are interested i can thoroughly recommend a local estate agent who specializes in the villages you mentioned and is based in Avgorou. name is Panayiotis (everybody just calls him Pan) and owns FSB Properties (has a good website so just Google the name) Contact No is 99093213


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi JonandGaynor

Sorry to hear about your wife tumble
I hope she gets well soon
I assume private medical care is a must in Cyprus ???
thanks for the estate agent info, i will google it 
We leave Cyprus on 19th Sept
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi john 
Thx for the reply 
I can’t have access to the Private Message option yet 
But please contact me on [email protected] 
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Bunty67 said:


> Hi JonandGaynor
> 
> Sorry to hear about your wife tumble
> I hope she gets well soon
> ...


Hi Steve, not being true pensioners yet (under retirement age) and not having an income to meet MEU1 requirements we had to take out private medical insurance which has covered the hospital costs, physio and ancillary medication costs. Expensive at the time but worth every penny now!
Once one of us reaches state pension age and assuming the S1 is still available to enable medical care to be charged back to the UK then we can join the Cypriot state medical system called GESY, then we will not need medical insurance. I state one of us as when i reach pension age then my wife would be covered as a dependent. This all depends on Brexit and deals done with the Cypriot Gov. There are other ways round this which entails joining the tax system and paying contributions from pensions into the GESY system so will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi
There’s my first question what’s a MEU1 requirement
Both of us are in our lower 50’s but would be living off my pension only 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's the yellow slip, residents permit that EU citizens get. What happens after brexit I have no idea what you will require.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Steve

You can read about residence rights under the withdrawal agreement at CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - BREXIT

And MEU1 requirements and form at CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section

Regards,


----------

